# SKS help???



## GA1dad (Apr 30, 2008)

I was just given this Norinko (yes free). It is quite rusted, missing the magazine and seems to be locked up. I have never owned or shot a SKS, so I'm not real sure where to start. I am thinking the rust has the action locked up, but does it need a magazine inserted to function the bolt? I don't wanna try forcing anything open til I have a grip on it's operation.


----------



## DCHunter (Apr 30, 2008)

You can pull the bolt back without the magazine but it won't stay open.


----------



## loader9 (Apr 30, 2008)

*sks*

go to youtube  search  sks disassemble


----------



## Auburn (Apr 30, 2008)

Great find. She oughta clean up well. Dissassembly instructions here:
http://www.surplusrifle.com/sks/carbine/index.asp

You might try tapping the dustcover takedown latch (rearmost on the receiver) upward until it's at vertical, then backing it out. That'll free up the dustcover and let you pull the recoil spring so that you can free up the bolt carrier and bolt. 

It wouldn't hurt to pop the stock off (button on the rear of the trigger guard gets pushed forward; make sure your safety is engaged) and soak the whole thing in mineral spirits or brake cleaner. That might free up the bolt carrier/bolt. 

But don't worry too hard about breaking it. Unless there's a round stuck in the chamber you won't hurt anything by whackin' the bolt carrier if you have to.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 30, 2008)

I would be really careful, it may have a LIVE round in the chamber that has seized.


----------



## Javelin (Apr 30, 2008)

Spray some let go on it let it sit over nite then try it.


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 30, 2008)

If that were mine I would spend $10 on some Kroil and spraypaint (if I didn't have any at home) and have a functional rifle.

If you want to get really fancy, spend $10 more and get a can of flat black Alumahyde II and have at it.

I bet Kroil will free bolt and I agree about being careful opening the bolt in case there is a round stuck.  Could be a swollen/ruptured case locked it up if the rust isn't the culprit?


----------



## Billrube (Apr 30, 2008)

Pm inbound....


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Apr 30, 2008)

An enemy combatant would pour a little used motor oil on it and kick it open with his boot. check the gas tube and piston, make sure the barrel was clear, pour a little more oil on the firing pin pop a mag in it and let er rip.

Check the items mentioned above and be aware a dirty or damaged firing pin can empty the mag unexpectedly real quick. Clean it up with a stainless pot scrubbing pad and make sure the hole is clean and smooth. Also unless all you got is used motor oil Kroil is preferred. Also I cant see the metal finish but the scrubber and oil should clean the rust up pretty well.

Good luck


----------



## Auburn (May 1, 2008)

Dude, with that much rust I'd take a more in-depth tack; It's not an AK. SKSes have a floating firing pin that CAN get stuck in the forward position and cause a full-auto mag-emptying situation. If your gas piston or op rod is stuck your rifle simply won't eject; if your firing pin is stuck you're in for a bumpy ride. Break out the bolt, soak it and make SURE the fp is free w/in the bolt. 

Cosmetically, I'm w/you guys -- I don't care if it's caked w/rust on the outside, it'll work if it's right on the inside.

But if it's bad on the inside you're in a world o' problem. For that matter I'd check the sear's engagement: Get the trigger out, cock the hammer and pull the trigger while observing the hammer (You'll need to slightly depress the disconnector, the diagonal bar in front of the hammer, to do this -- watch your finger; that hammer moves fast! There's a circular window on the trigger assembly's left side that'll show you when the trigger bar is in the right place to contact the sear; sounds tough but you'll see). If your hammer moves forward during the trigger pull you've got negative engagement and your rifle could slam-fire. If it does try the butt-slam test: Fully assemble the rifle and cock it (unloaded, of course) and slam the butt. Hard. Do it again. If the hammer falls you really need to do a trigger job on it.

It's a great rifle, but you need to know her quirks for safety's sake.


----------



## GA1dad (May 1, 2008)

bighonkinjeep said:


> An enemy combatant would pour a little used motor oil on it and kick it open with his boot. check the gas tube and piston, make sure the barrel was clear, pour a little more oil on the firing pin pop a mag in it and let er rip.



You were right!! A light bump with a brass hammer and it opened right up. And looked good on the inside too!!!! Barrel was clean and crisp. Now I gotta clean it up, get a mag and a few rounds for it.


Thanks to all for the quality guidance!!!!!!!


----------



## bighonkinjeep (May 1, 2008)

Hey dude I figured it would open up pretty easy BUT as stated twice earlier and once again please dissassemble the bolt and clean any rust, gunk debris off of that firing pin. Its very important and can be dangerous.


----------



## pnome (May 1, 2008)

Whew, you got a long way to go with that one.  Good luck.  If you find you need a new part or two, there is always plenty to be found cheep at most gunshows.


----------



## GA1dad (May 2, 2008)

bighonkinjeep said:


> Hey dude I figured it would open up pretty easy BUT as stated twice earlier and once again please dissassemble the bolt and clean any rust, gunk debris off of that firing pin. Its very important and can be dangerous.



10-4 on that!!! I'm heading out of town with work this weekend. Figured I'd spend time working on it in the motel room at night.

This is my first semi auto. Now that I've researched the gun a little, I didn't know I was opening such a can of worms. This whole "10 parts" thing is totally new to me. Scary too!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 2, 2008)

GA1dad said:


> 10-4 on that!!! I'm heading out of town with work this weekend. Figured I'd spend time working on it in the motel room at night.
> 
> This is my first semi auto. Now that I've researched the gun a little, I didn't know I was opening such a can of worms. This whole "10 parts" thing is totally new to me. Scary too!!




You wanna sell it?????


----------



## GA1dad (May 2, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> You wanna sell it?????



not yet???


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (May 5, 2008)

Please post some pics after you get her cleaned up. 

As for as parts, you can order the US parts from the best US SKS parts maker, TAPCO out of Kennesaw Ga.

Here's your link http://www.tapco.com/catalog.aspx?id=75


----------

